# Frage



## Guest (20. Jan 2008)

<button name="Klick hier" type="button"
value="Überraschung" onclick="alert('hallo');">
*Hier drücken*


wie kann ich da mehrere "fenster" öffenen? das z.B. nach hallo noch so ein fenster kommt usw.


----------



## JavaFred (20. Jan 2008)

Was soll das sein? Sicher kein Java.


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2008)

falsches forum: Java ist nicht JavaScript
und Boardregeln Punkt 1


irgendwie so:

```
<script>
function rumspam(){
    alert('hallo');
    alert('das');
    alert('uscha');

}

</script>


<button name="Klick hier" type="button"
value="Überraschung" onclick="rumspam();">
```


----------



## The_S (21. Jan 2008)

oder einfach noch einen alert in das onclick schreiben (durch semikolon getrennt).


----------

